# Shenango 9/26



## Big Daddy

Headed to PA for some crappie action... Got out on the lake and 20 minutes in, RAIN. Heavy, heavy rain. Some thunder too, but we stuck it out. Turned into a muti-species day... Caught some smaller crappie(4) plus LM bass, catfish, perch, bluegills, and a bunch of hybrid stripers. Lots of small ones.

It was a fun trip, even with the rain. Those hybrids were great on a 10 ft crappie rod!

I have a couple pix but I can't find the transfer cable to my camera! UGH!

Microspoons tipped with a minnow and tipped with crappie nibbles were the ticket.


----------



## chaunc

Carl, i couldn't get away so sorry i missed you guys. Went out sunday for a few hours. Hang glided over the stumps in the bay and got close to 25 fish. Only kept 10 biggest. Most were fat, black, nines and a few over 11. Went around the corner and got 12 more keepers in 2 diffrent spots. I'm glad i know the lake so well. My gps in the front wouldn't pick up satellites so i had to hunt for the brushpiles. Knew it was going to rain so i left the camera home. Finished with 22 keepers but gave 15 away at the boat ramp. The club will be having a fish-together next month on the 17th. Hope you can make it.


----------



## chaunc

Crappies and bass are still bitin good over here. Got these today









And this one last friday. 16" black crappie caught in 5ft water.


----------



## Big Daddy

Not sure what is happening this weekend... I have to work Sunday.


----------



## chaunc

We moved it to next weekend because the weather is going to be so bad this weekend.


----------



## Hatchetman

Nice bunch of fish Chaunc. Do you bleed your crappies as you catch them or wait. Looks like their throat was clipped....Pete


----------



## chaunc

Hatchetman said:


> Nice bunch of fish Chaunc. Do you bleed your crappies as you catch them or wait. Looks like their throat was clipped....Pete


I keep them alive and clip them when i get back to the docks. My brother Rich got a nice striper today. His biggest so far. 24", 7lb. The crappie bite was slow but i managed to pick up 20 or so.


















Gave the fish to a friend that came up from the burgh and had a little trouble finding the fish.


----------



## chaunc

Wednesday was the most productive day i've had so far this fall. Caught well over 70 crappies with most of them over 10". I kept 25 for the fishfry saturday and after i got home, found that it is being cancelled. So i just filleted them and put all 5 bags in the freezer. My kids will take care of them when they come to visit. Here's a pic of the livewell.


----------



## still casting

Looks like u had a fun day , I should have made the trip to PA. Were the spoons the ticket or was it the jig and bobber?


----------



## chaunc

Spoons tipped with minnows. Come on up this saturday.


----------



## G3dollarbill

Hey Chaunc are u still fishn @ Shenango in Nov ? I fish there a couple times a yr w/ my dad. We usually hav a good time w/crappie or striper & occasional walleye. I think I saw U . Lund w/Honda near Golden run. I have OHIO sticker G3 w/Yamaha 90 & 9.9 kicker. Usually trollin for whatever will hit. I'd like to get out again there before the water gets too hard! If I can get Dad away from the TV & recliner.


----------



## chaunc

G3dollarbill said:


> Hey Chaunc are u still fishn @ Shenango in Nov ? I fish there a couple times a yr w/ my dad. We usually hav a good time w/crappie or striper & occasional walleye. I think I saw U . Lund w/Honda near Golden run. I have OHIO sticker G3 w/Yamaha 90 & 9.9 kicker. Usually trollin for whatever will hit. I'd like to get out again there before the water gets too hard! If I can get Dad away from the TV & recliner.


They're still bitin pretty good. Should be a good weekend with rising temps. Hopefully, the bite will continue all month. Get dad off the couch. Bring some microspoons with you.


----------



## G3dollarbill

Don't have any microspoons. Where can I get them,what size/weight/colors? Do U jig em w/minnow or put it under a bobber ? Usually get our bait @ bait store off Neshannock rd. I never noticed any micro spoons there ? Let U know when I can make it over.


----------



## chaunc

G3dollarbill said:


> Don't have any microspoons. Where can I get them,what size/weight/colors? Do U jig em w/minnow or put it under a bobber ? Usually get our bait @ bait store off Neshannock rd. I never noticed any micro spoons there ? Let U know when I can make it over.


You can get the spoons from Causeway bait at Mosquito or on line at www.microspoons.com. Took 84 yr old Mr Jim out monday. From the look on his face, he had a pretty good time. Kept 56 crappies.


----------



## JF1

Chaunc,

Looks like you are still whackin them pretty good at shenango. I saw you sunday, I was out in my new boat, I was the blue gambler fishing riprap along one of the railroads. You were with 3 or 4 boats, and some guy almost ran over you marker! Bass are still hittin REAL well too! I'm hoping to get out a few more times before I winterize the boat for good!


----------



## chaunc

JF1 said:


> Chaunc,
> 
> Looks like you are still whackin them pretty good at shenango. I saw you sunday, I was out in my new boat, I was the blue gambler fishing riprap along one of the railroads. You were with 3 or 4 boats, and some guy almost ran over you marker! Bass are still hittin REAL well too! I'm hoping to get out a few more times before I winterize the boat for good!


Yeah Jason, i saw you. That wasn't my marker. That was one rude dude tho. Goin out this morning. Got a club member who wants to shoot some video of us hang gliding for crappie world mag. Russ Bailey from midwest crappie never came up. He's missing a good show for this year. See you this weekend. Oh yeah... we caught 4 bass monday too.


----------



## chaunc

We got some good footage yesterday. The crappies were pretty cooperative. A lot of 12" were caught. Here's a couple and Mike with his take home bucket.


----------



## chaunc

Just wanted to post some pics of some nice crappies caught this month from shenango lake.













































We're having a great fall season over here. I hope you're having as much fun as we are. I love the ice season but i'm in no hurry yet this season.


----------



## G3dollarbill

NICE CHAUNC ! Hey Is the boat ramp @ the State ramp still accessible ,did they pull the docks out ( Rt. 18 )? I'll be in Hickory for Dads' 80th Bday Sat. Was wondering if its worth pulling the boat for Sunday morn ?


----------



## chaunc

G3dollarbill said:


> NICE CHAUNC ! Hey Is the boat ramp @ the State ramp still accessible ,did they pull the docks out ( Rt. 18 )? I'll be in Hickory for Dads' 80th Bday Sat. Was wondering if its worth pulling the boat for Sunday morn ?


All the ramps are open but all the docks have been pulled. Bring the boat.


----------



## chaunc

Wasn't going to post this because guys critisize so much but said i dont care what they say anymore. Finished off the boating season yesterday. Put the boat away today. This was one of the most productive fall seasons here, that i've ever had. The weather was unbelievable and so was the fishing. Here's a picture of my trophy for the year. Hope to see a lot of you guys on the ice this season.








45" musky caught at shenango lake. Didn't weigh it.


----------



## misfit

great looking catch,chaunc.awesome way to wind down the season.


----------



## JF1

WOW!! Great fish chaunc! Biggest musky I've seen come outta shenango. Did you catch him on one of your crappie rigs? If so, I'm sure that was a blast. Also, was the pic tacen where you caught the fish....if so, I'm pretty sure I know riiiiight where that is!

Great catch man. And your right about this fall season. You caught the biggest crappie and musky I've ever seen outta that lake all in the fall! Congrats man! look forward to seein you on the water in spring!


----------



## chaunc

Thanks. That's just where i released him at the launch ramp. Going to get up in the 40's mid week so go get a few more bass. I caught some big smallies up by the powerlines last week.  And the musky.


----------



## JF1

Boat goes in to get winterized tuesday, so no more fishing for me man. Shenango is highly underrated when it comes to smallies!! I've caught some real good ones there.

Great fish man, you def. know how to get into them....Look forward to seeing you on the water ken.


----------



## FSHNERIE

Chaunc...Great pics and post..Congrats


----------



## chaunc

Thanks. Looking forward to getting on the ice here this season. I cant get to a lot of my most productive spots but i have some others marked in my GPS that might produce. Wish they'd let us take snowmobiles out on the lake. Just want to remind all my ice buddies that go up to PI that your PA license is good for shenango too. Our crappie club, keystone crappie association, is having an ice gathering. When plans are final, i'll be sure to post the date and time. Thanks for allowing me to be a part of the OGF community.


----------



## MadMac

Nice muskie Chaunc. Were you fishing for it or was it one of those happy accidents?


----------



## JIG

I fished Shenango yrs back. Isnt it 40 bucks for a 4 day pass?


----------



## chaunc

JIG said:


> I fished Shenango yrs back. Isnt it 40 bucks for a 4 day pass?


Not sure about the cost but if you plan on icefishing up at Presque Isle this jan. and feb, get the year license. You get to fish shenango all year. 
And madmac, I was musky fishing with my 1/8oz jig.......


----------



## mirrocraft mike

Nice way to finish off the boating season chaunc. I know that was a blast on lite gear. l landed one in Canada casting a 1/8jig in the Weeds .I was fishing solo and that fish took off like a rocket. I got lucky and it headed toward deeper water. I don't do the ice thang , BUT
I promise ya I'll take you up on that offer next yr. Is there any decent camp grounds there ?


----------



## JF1

Mike, The shenango park campground is very nice and sits right on the lake. If you can get a site that is on the lake, depending on where it is at you don't even have to take your boat out of water. Can pull it right up to the site. I've camped many of weekends there and it is a great way to enjoy the lake!!


----------



## chaunc

JF1 said:


> Mike, The shenango park campground is very nice and sits right on the lake. If you can get a site that is on the lake, depending on where it is at you don't even have to take your boat out of water. Can pull it right up to the site. I've camped many of weekends there and it is a great way to enjoy the lake!!


And from what i hear, they even rent the whole camping setup at a really good price. Can't remember the exact price tho.


----------

